# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  ~*~No Bake Christmas Cookies Recipes~*~

## raiazlan

No Bake Cookies - don't need to go in the oven. Most of them require that you melt certain ingredients over the stove or in the microwave. Then dry ingredients are stirred in and the cookie is shaped and allowed to cool.
 

White Christmas Cookies:
3 cups Rice Krispies (rice bubbles for you Aussies)
1 cup dessicated coconut
3/4 cup powdered milk
1/2 cup powdered sugar
60 g (2 oz) mixed candied fruit, chopped
60 g (2 oz) red and green candied cherries, chopped
1/4 cup raisins
125 g (4.5 oz) white vegetable shortening (Chopha or Crisco)
125 g (4.5 oz) white chocolate chips

Brush a 9 x 13" pan with oil. Line base and sides with paper. Combine Rice Krispies, coconut, powdered milk, powdered sugar, and all fruit in a large bowl. Chop up the shortening, place with the chocolate in the top of a double boiler over simmering water. Stir until mixture is melted and smooth. Combine chocolate and Rice Krispie mixture. Press into the prepared pan and refrigerate until set. Remove from the pan, allow to stand for 10 minutes. Cut into squares with a sharp knife.
 

Christmas Wreath Cookies:
1/2 cup butter
3 cups miniature marshmallows
1/2 tsp almond extract
1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1 tsp green food color
4 cups corn flakes
red hot candies
silver dragées

Melt butter, add marshmallows, stirring until all marshmallows are melted. Add extracts and food coloring; stir until it is a uniform green color. When mixture is smooth, add corn flakes; mix well but gently so as not to crush the cornflakes. Form into wreath shapes on sheets of waxed paper, decorate with red cinnamon candies and silver dragées. Let cool.

----------


## joshuadavid21

Really, well these are some beautiful baking recipes you shared here. However, I've tried to bake these baking recipes. I guess some people who are wanting baking recipes like this will be like them.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks Joshua and welcome here

----------


## chocolate

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------

